# My public IP attemps to connect odd IPs



## zaherdirkey (Jan 30, 2014)

I am connecting to internet through D-Link ADSL DSL-2750U
I have firewall log that show my public IP try to connect strange IP, random IP for me.

What is that meant, do i have a malware trying to connect external servers?

This my firewall log from my router, I replaced my public ip to 37.48.x.x


```
TimeStamp          SourceIP-DestIP       Protocol    port    target
2017-6-22 23: 13: 36       139.162.114.154-37.48.x.x      TCP          DROP
2017-6-22 23: 21: 34       139.162.111.147-37.48.x.x      TCP          DROP
2017-6-22 23: 22: 35       109.89.34.68-37.48.x.x      TCP          DROP
2017-6-22 23: 37: 23       37.48.x.x-93.157.232.127      TCP          DROP
2017-6-23 0: 22: 55       37.48.x.x-80.14.42.134      TCP          DROP
2017-6-23 0: 46: 46       49.128.61.103-37.48.x.x      TCP          DROP
2017-6-23 1: 6: 42       37.48.x.x-193.13.248.200      TCP          DROP
2017-6-23 1: 14: 50       195.91.129.3-37.48.x.x      TCP          DROP
2017-6-23 1: 28: 20       37.48.x.x-115.161.254.127      TCP          DROP
2017-6-23 1: 37: 3       37.48.x.x-41.209.223.81      TCP          DROP
2017-6-23 1: 49: 4       5.79.233.34-37.48.x.x      TCP          DROP
2017-6-23 1: 50: 26       37.48.x.x-121.133.200.57      TCP          DROP
```
Thanks in advance.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

37.48.x.x-*93.157.232.127* anytime I see a Russian ip I am suspicious. respond accordingly


----------

